# Beekeeping Supplys



## Brandonc (Jan 20, 2011)

Can anyone give me any ideas on how to be able to get my company name out cheap and easy. So i can possiably start to sell beekeeping supplys like frames, brood and honey suppers, bottom boards, inner covers, reducers, fume boards, and tops, complete hives,and maybe more as i get into it more and learn how to do other things like queen rearing.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I would bet advertising on this very website (note the links to the right) doesn't cost all that much considering the number of directly interested customers you would be reaching.


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

Advertising on this site with banners
Putting some stuff in the classifieds area of this site
Reach out to local clubs!! Make them deals, they are a large percentage of your customer base. If you listen to what they like, stock it and at good prices - they will come!


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Edcrosbys said:


> Reach out to local clubs!!


http://www.michiganbees.org/about/clubs/

This may help you.

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Craigslist.....we do a lot of business from there.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

The cheapest and easiest way is to provide a quality product at a reasonable price. Word of mouth thru clubs and here spreads like wild fire.


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

I would also think if you could fine a niche product, you might be able to use that to wedge your foot into the door. Maybe something like foundationless frames, etc.


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

If your prices are competative with other suppliers. Consider going to local bee association meetings and pringing some of your supplies and introduce yourself as a local producer, (no shipping costs) good inventory etc.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Our bee association does raffles at every meeting. Donate some equipment for a raffle and make sure that your contact info is on the items.


----------

